# 0-4-0 gets worked on



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Time for the 0-4-0 to get worked on. First job was to replace the broken and LGB couplers. Here's the front one mounted on the custom bumper. Needs some weathering


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very Interesting! 
Does your cut off lever go through the coupler shank to activate the coupler release underneath? 

John


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 02 Feb 2011 08:27 AM 
Very Interesting! 
Does your cut off lever go through the coupler shank to activate the coupler release underneath? 

John 
John,

Not at the present. I has just got a length of scale chain and I am looking at the mechanisum to see how to make this work. The front coupler is realy for show on this loco as it sits too hight for a normal size car. However I'm thinking of building a small transistion car just incase I want to push not pull


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

And thanks to Steve for reposting the photo, not sure what happened to the origional, showed up when I first posted.


----------

